# Document upload categories for UKVCAS



## cowin (Sep 30, 2020)

I am finding this very confusing. There seems to be 2 categories, 1 mandatory 1 Optional and 10 sub-categories for optional. Mandatory the only category is 'proof of application' and includes declaration and passport but that is all. The sub categories for optional include:
Other
Residence in UK
Finances
Proof of Business
Life events
Medical info
Sponsors / Employment
Proof of identity / travel history
Educational

So does the BRP go in proof of application or proof of ID and if your passport goes in proof of application do you duplicate it in Proof of identity / travel history. Which category do all your bills go to prove co-hab and what goes in residence in the UK?


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

If you look through previous posts you can find useful information. Most importantly make sure to upload all the required doc specific to your case, the categories are secondary.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I wrote out a detailed post on what I did for my application.
It must have been OK, as I rec'd my letter today that ILR application was approved. 

Check out this ... https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...ats-living-uk/1499474-grouping-documents.html


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

twee said:


> I wrote out a detailed post on what I did for my application.
> It must have been OK, as I rec'd my letter today that ILR application was approved.
> 
> Check out this ... https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...ats-living-uk/1499474-grouping-documents.html


Congrats on getting your decision! It must be a relief, they don't seem to be processing applications in order of date submitted. You've been a help on this forum, thanks!


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

jessicalees said:


> Congrats on getting your decision! It must be a relief, they don't seem to be processing applications in order of date submitted. You've been a help on this forum, thanks!


Thanks jessicalees. I'm so relieved all the visa stages are behind me, but really couldn't have done it without the support and guidance from others on this fabulous forum.
.
Going to take a little break/ rest before starting my naturalization.


----------

